# immer auch



## lady jekyll

Hola, foreros:

¿Puede alguien decirme cómo traducir la siguiente frase?

Ihm ging es immer auch um die Macht.

Mi propuesta: A él también le importaba sólo el poder. 


Pero no sé como darle el "toque" de "immer auch" (no sé si me explico).


Saludos.


----------



## Estopa

Hola, 
Desde mi punto de vista "immer" y "auch" son dos elementos independientes en esta frase. Creo que immer mantiene su significado original (siempre).
El uso de indefinido o imperfecto depende del contexto, pero también sería una posibilidad.
No hago más que darle vueltas a ése "gehen um", pero no se me ocurre ninguna expresión más "fuerte". 

A él también le importó/importaba/interesó/interesaba siempre el poder
A él siempre le importó/importaba/interesó/interesaba también el poder.
Su objetivo fue/era siempre (también) el poder.


----------



## muycuriosa

Estopa said:


> Hola,
> Desde mi punto de vista "immer" y "auch" son dos elementos independientes en esta frase. Creo que immer mantiene su significado original (siempre).
> [...]
> A él también le importó/importaba/interesó/interesaba siempre el poder
> A él siempre le importó/importaba/interesó/interesaba también el poder.
> Su objetivo fue/era siempre (también) el poder.


 
De acuerdo con Estopa.
E intento parafrasear para dejarlo más claro: Su objetivo era siempre el poder - no era sólo el poder, pero entre otras cosas (la admiración de todos, la riqueza, el bien de su país, que sé yo) buscaba siempre el poder.


----------



## Sidjanga

> Ihm ging es immer auch um die Macht.


Hola:

Para mí, la frase tiene esta estructura:

Ihm [ging es immer] [auch im die Macht.]

De ahí que diría que *no *puede significar _*A él también* le importó siempre el poder.*,_ 

*sino *solamente 

_(Hiciera lo que hiciese,) le importó/interesó siempre *también el poder*.
(Hiciera lo que hiciese,) el poder fue siempre un tema importante para él / nunca dejó de importarle el poder._

Me parece que no es imprescindible traducir el _auch _de forma explícita, siempre que se transmita de alguna manera que nunca perdió el interés en el poder, que no lo dejó nunca de lado.
_________________
* o por lo menos yo entiendo que esto sería: _*Auch ihm* ging es immer um die Macht._ [wie schon seinem Vater]


----------



## lady jekyll

Sigianga said:


> Hola:
> 
> Para mí, la frase tiene esta estructura:
> 
> Ihm [ging es immer] [auch im die Macht.]
> 
> De ahí que diría que *no *puede significar _*A él también* le importó siempre el poder.*,_
> 
> *sino *solamente
> 
> _(Hiciera lo que hiciese,) le importó/interesó siempre *también el poder*.
> (Hiciera lo que hiciese,) el poder fue siempre un tema importante para él / nunca dejó de importarle el poder._
> 
> Me parece que no es imprescindible traducir el _auch _de forma explícita, siempre que se transmita de alguna manera que nunca perdió el interés en el poder, que no lo dejó nunca de lado.
> _________________
> * o por lo menos yo entiendo que esto sería: _*Auch ihm* ging es immer um die Macht._ [wie schon seinem Vater]



En primer lugar, gracias a la tres. Tenía mucha duda sobre este "immer auch" que me resulta difícil pasarlo al español porque al fin y al cabo enfatiza el contenido de la frase y no sabía exactamente en qué dirección.
Yo también pienso, Sigianga, -si lo he entendido bien- que aquí el "immer" lleva implícito el "sólo" (no sé si las demás también lo perciben) y también es verdad que podría decirse que el "auch" aquí  es decorativo, para enfatizar el "immer", digo yo (aunque ambos vayan por separado).

En definitiva, la frase en español sería algo como "A él sólo le importaba el poder". (Corregidme, por favor, si no estáis de acuerdo).
Sin embargo, para mí la frase española se deja algo en el tintero, porque lo que yo entiendo en alemán sería algo como "El poder era para él su leitmotiv vital", (porque el "immer" da como una especie de continuidad en la acción...

Perdonadme porque definitivamente me he ido por las ramas y ya no sé si hay forma de entenderme...

En espera de vuestras opiniones,
LJ


----------



## Sidjanga

lady jekyll said:


> ...En definitiva, la frase en español sería algo como "A él sólo le importaba el poder"....


Pues efectivamente no estoy de acuerdo, y mis disculpas por si me expresé mal el mi post de arriba. 

Esta frase se traduciría al alemán como _Ihn interesierte (immer) *nur *die Macht. / (Die) Macht *war alles was *ihn interessierte._/._.. war *das Einzige*, das/was ihn interessierte._ (= no había/nunca hubo otra cosa que le llamara la atención).

Por otro lado, y como ya dijo Muycuriosa, en la frase _Ihn interessierte *immer auch* die Macht_. ambas palabras -tanto _immer _como _auch_- conservan sus respectivsos signifcados la una independientemente de la otra (_le interesó *siempre* *también *el poder_, pero no de forma exclusiva).

Y como dije arriba, para mí, el mensaje central de esta frase es que el poder nunca dejó de interesarle, pero esto *no *significa no no hubiera también otras cosas que le interesaran.

Espero haberme explicado, y no complicado más las cosas. 

___________________
PD: el "*solamente*" de arriba se refería a que, en mi opinión, la frase no podía interpretarse como _También a él le importó..._ sino solamente de las otras maneras que mencioné debajo.


----------



## lady jekyll

Perdona, te has explicado estupendamente (Mea culpa: yo leí mal y rápido tu post, y confundí la parte de "sino solamente"...).

De acuerdo, ahora sí que lo comprendo perfectamente (me fastidia un poco haberlo entendido precisamente al revés y haber estado a punto de traducir la frase incluyendo "solo"... menos mal que os hice la pregunta en el foro). 

Y por último, (sin ánimo de querer ser pesada y si no te importa) me gustaría saber si crees que con "A él también le importaba siempre el poder" queda implícito las connotaciones de la versión alemana que habéis mencionado (esto es, que el poder nunca dejó de interesarle, pero también había otras cosas que le interesaran).
O sea, si la dejarías así en español.

Saludos...


----------



## muycuriosa

lady jekyll said:


> Y por último, [...] me gustaría saber si crees que con "A él también le importaba siempre el poder" queda implícito las connotaciones de la versión alemana que habéis mencionado (esto es, que el poder nunca dejó de interesarle, pero también había otras cosas que le interesaran).
> O sea, si la dejarías así en español.


 
A mi parecer se podría entender esa frase como la en alemán si alguien la dijera, es decir con la intonación y con la pausa después de 'a él' que hace falta.

Si la escribes me parece muy ambigua, y - pero no soy española - la entendería probablemente de la manera descrita por Sigianga: 'Auch ihm ging es immer um die Macht.' Auch ihm - wie vielen anderen seiner Zeitgenossen / vielen anderen Mitgliedern seiner Familie / vielen anderen vor ihm.

Pero veo que los dos adverbios 'también' y 'siempre' presentan un problema ...

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## lady jekyll

muycuriosa said:


> A mi parecer se podría entender esa frase como la en alemán si alguien la dijera, es decir con la intonación y con la pausa después de 'a él' que hace falta.
> 
> Si la escribes me parece muy ambigua, y - pero no soy española - la entendería probablemente de la manera descrita por Sigianga: 'Auch ihm ging es immer um die Macht.' Auch ihm - wie vielen anderen seiner Zeitgenossen / vielen anderen Mitgliedern seiner Familie / vielen anderen vor ihm.
> 
> Pero veo que los dos adverbios 'también' y 'siempre' presentan un problema ...
> 
> Espero haberte ayudado.



Sí, me has ayudado y mucho. Gracias por tu paciencia. 

¡Hasta el próximo hilo!


----------



## muycuriosa

lady jekyll said:


> ¡Hasta el próximo hilo!


 
¡Eso es!


----------

